# white spots on tetras not ick



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

at least i don't think it's ick.
i had three bleeding heart tetras, and yesterday when i got home from school, they all had these weird little white spots all over them. one of them was about to die, and this developed within about 8 hours because when i left for school it was not visibly there. now all three tetras have died, and none of my other fish (male guppies, a small pleco, an otocinclus, and a panda cory) have it.

i was also wondering if these were just delicate fish because i had two and i was going to put three more in the tank, and after i changed the water, my other ones died. 

thanks,
Mariah


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like ick to me! Why don't you think so?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Did they look like clear warts? Did they look bigger than grains of salt?

-Tessa.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It sounds like ick to me to. It can spread fast killing fish quickly if not treated.


----------

